#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Google Ferrou de Vez !!!!

## Giovani.couto

Ola a todos !

Acho que os servidores de Cache já era , pois hoje fui acessar o Youtube e agora ta direto em https ! então acho que o custo pra manter este Cache e os demais similares ou qualquer outro pago ou não pago ! não valem mais a pena !!!

O engraçado é que o Google é que nos ferrou , pois para você poder ter um Cache Google , você tem que ter uma Mega estrutura, que não é a realidade da maioria dos provedores ! , então quem pode mais consegue mais e paga menos , já o pequeno provedor que tem que pagar links caros , só resta pagar mais caro !!!

O Google acha que só existem as grandes teles , mas a realidade e bem diferente , pois as grandes teles não atendem a maioria das periferias e lugares isolados !
abraço a todos !

----------


## AndrioPJ

ele só vem em https se voce estiver logado no google, seja youtube, gmail ou qualquer outro serviço dele.

----------


## ricromero

> ele só vem em https se voce estiver logado no google, seja youtube, gmail ou qualquer outro serviço dele.



Concordo, acabei de me "deslogar" do gmail e consegui de boa sem https.

----------


## Giovani.couto

Entao esperem e verão. Pois aqui a gvt tem o cache da google. Logo pra voces tambem nao vai mais funcionar.pois aqui nao me logo .agora ficou assim . Pode colocar em http mas a pagina da um reload em https. Fui um dos primeiros a ver o google passar para https.no meu link nao existe mais trafego em http para o google so em https. Faz duas semanas que almentou bastante o trafego em https!

----------


## Giovani.couto

Quem tiver link com a gvt poderia verificar e postar para a gente!!

----------


## izaufernandes

aqui também só abre https a web ja ja vai ser gooeb

----------


## AndrioPJ

Confirmo a veracidade.
De fato, ela passou a dar reload na pagina, mesmo quando estamos desconectados da conta.

----------


## dmarcio

Aqui só abre em https, seja logado ou não...

----------


## josue.pcfree

pois é iniciei ha um mês com um provedor hoje ja tenho 35 clientes tenho uma lista de 60 pessoa a ser colocadas, hoje tenho 3mb dedicado pago 375,00 pot cada, tou querendo comprar um servidor de 3.400,00 pra colocar um cache , sera que compensas investir???

----------


## biohazzard

> pois é iniciei ha um mês com um provedor hoje ja tenho 35 clientes tenho uma lista de 60 pessoa a ser colocadas, hoje tenho 3mb dedicado pago 375,00 pot cada, tou querendo comprar um servidor de 3.400,00 pra colocar um cache , sera que compensas investir???


contrate mais link, deixa cache de lado. se vc tem esta lista de 60 clientes digamos que seria 95 clientes daria para vc pagar um link melhor e segurar seus clientes.

----------


## pinhais

Lascou....

----------


## felix

Mesmo abrindo o navegador em modo anônimo sem efetuar login nenhum, já abre direto em https

----------


## duh182

Mesmo não logado, ou retirando o https colocando http ele redireciona para https nao tem jeito...

----------


## hurian

Aqui quando entro http://www.youtube.com os videos não carregam só com o HTTPS. Circuito GVT

----------


## pinhais

aqui transito ptt-sp e link algar, td https, já era.........

----------


## biohazzard

Eu sempre defendi o https como uma solução de segurança.

----------


## Giovani.couto

Final do mes vou desativar meu cache .ja paguei esse mes mesmo!

----------


## rubem

Pra mim (Link OI) é tudo https no Google desde começo de 2013. Uso o KeepVid e o Video Download Helper pra download dos videos no YT por isso notei logo (Uso todo dia a muitos anos), por default eles não funcionavam em https, não tinha como não notar a implementação disso.

----------


## Skavuska

> Ola a todos !
> 
> Acho que os servidores de Cache já era , pois hoje fui acessar o Youtube e agora ta direto em https ! então acho que o custo pra manter este Cache e os demais similares ou qualquer outro pago ou não pago ! não valem mais a pena !!!
> 
> O engraçado é que o Google é que nos ferrou , pois para você poder ter um Cache Google , você tem que ter uma Mega estrutura, que não é a realidade da maioria dos provedores ! , então quem pode mais consegue mais e paga menos , já o pequeno provedor que tem que pagar links caros , só resta pagar mais caro !!!
> 
> O Google acha que só existem as grandes teles , mas a realidade e bem diferente , pois as grandes teles não atendem a maioria das periferias e lugares isolados !
> abraço a todos !


Minha rede tem cache ele me da muita economia,ate´porque,tem windows update, avira ,avast,e por ai vai 
O google só me dava economia quando aparecia algum vídeo viral,isto antes do https,mas ainda tem espaço para o cache,tem muito adobe pra atualizar....kkkkkkk

ah esqueci tem muito site porno tipo porno hub,porno star dai vem minha economia kkkkkkk
Fuii :Vroam:

----------


## Giovani.couto

O que voce acha de 125 mega de https e 30 mega de http ? Acha que da pra fazer alguma economia significativa! Quando no horario de pico quando mais precisamos .... fica ai na casa dos 8 mega em media . Com isso nao adianta tem um servidor dell com uma storage com 14 hds sata de 2.tb . Alem da luz ernome que gasta tem que pagar mensalidades!pra min meu link fica pela metade durante o dia mas das 19 as 21 vai pro topo . Entao digo cache num cenario destes pra que ?!!

----------


## Giovani.couto

Aposto que todo esse pessoal que ta listado ai em baixo ....deve ter algumas ideias boas! Pena que quardao para si proprios !aposto que algum deles ate servidor cache do google tem!ja pensei em comprar transito do ppt sp.mas aqui na minha regiao ainda ta ta muito caro.ate entrei em contao com a gvt pra ver se me entregavao na minha porta. Mas ainda nao me deram retorno.tambem ouvi dizer que o google ta.comecando a impor restricoes na troca de trafego no ptt.se isso for.verdade nem fazer transporte adianta mais dai!

Fazendo o trasporte seria uma maneira de deixar os custos mais baratos com link!

Abraco a todos

----------


## Carlosaps

> Quem tiver link com a gvt poderia verificar e postar para a gente!!


Só https aqui tb. Agora o cache é só pra XXX.

----------


## Pirigoso

engano de vcs, o pico é https sem duvida, mas temos ainda muito trafego http e atualizacoes de windows e outros aplicativos como 4shared e mega, entao nao acabou ainda

http://186.251.184.54:82/

visitante visitante

vao em relatorio por data

meu pico em 60mb no horario de pico da 70 a 80, e no diario tenho de 30 a 45% sobre porta 80, e detalhe poderia ter muito mais, pois troquei de maquina e ta faltando memoria tinha que ter 32gb

----------


## TsouzaR

> so para avisar o thunder multiprotocolo ja ta em testes em alguns clientes era para ter sido lançado semana passada
> 
> 
> ThunderCache8


Poderia me indicar onde posso encontrar informações sobre essa versão do ThunderCache?

----------


## Carlosaps

> engano de vcs, o pico é https sem duvida, mas temos ainda muito trafego http e atualizacoes de windows e outros aplicativos como 4shared e mega, entao nao acabou ainda
> 
> http://186.251.184.54:82/
> 
> visitante visitante
> 
> vao em relatorio por data
> 
> meu pico em 60mb no horario de pico da 70 a 80, e no diario tenho de 30 a 45% sobre porta 80, e detalhe poderia ter muito mais, pois troquei de maquina e ta faltando memoria tinha que ter 32gb
> ...


Pirigoso tudo blz? Essa versão 8 já estará fazendo cache https? Pois há gente que fala que é impossível, e eu já vi outros falando que já existe cache pra https só que custam muito caro(acima de 70k a lincença).

----------


## Pirigoso

pessoal falei errado nao é o novo que ta em testes ja disponivel

apenas saiu uma nova iso freebsd e binario 980


o novo ainda nao esta disponível!

----------


## Giovani.couto

> Pirigoso tudo blz? Essa versão 8 já estará fazendo cache https? Pois há gente que fala que é impossível, e eu já vi outros falando que já existe cache pra https só que custam muito caro(acima de 70k a lincença).


E contravencao fazer o chamado do homem do meio ou seja interceptar conecoes https, sem levar em conta o trabalho pra instalar sertificados em todos clientes e enumeros problemas com tables e celulares e videogames !

E contravenção fazer o chamado do homem do meio ou seja interceptar conexoes https, sem levar em conta o trabalho pra instalar certificados em todos clientes e enumeros problemas com tables e celulares e videogames !

já fiz isso uma vez e me arrependi profundamente ! e nem era com esse cache que tenho hoje ,

fiz tudo na mão em squid 3 , funcionava que era uma beleza , ai começou os problemas com os dispositivos dos clientes !


já pensou se um cliente e roubado no banco a traves da tua internet ??? quem acha que vai ser o responsável o cliente ? o banco ? NÃO , É VOCÊ QUE VAI SER RESPONSABILIZADO !!!

Ou se o cliente resolve te denunciar ? pode fechar a firma !!!

----------


## Carlosaps

> E contravencao fazer o chamado do homem do meio ou seja interceptar conecoes https, sem levar em conta o trabalho pra instalar sertificados em todos clientes e enumeros problemas com tables e celulares e videogames !
> 
> E contravenção fazer o chamado do homem do meio ou seja interceptar conexoes https, sem levar em conta o trabalho pra instalar certificados em todos clientes e enumeros problemas com tables e celulares e videogames !
> 
> já fiz isso uma vez e me arrependi profundamente ! e nem era com esse cache que tenho hoje ,
> 
> fiz tudo na mão em squid 3 , funcionava que era uma beleza , ai começou os problemas com os dispositivos dos clientes !
> 
> 
> ...


Pois é amigo, concordo com você nesse ponto. Pra cachear https, tinha que ser somente páginas do youtube. É um desafio a ser estudado.
Pra ser sincero, desde a mudança do youtube pra https, não teve nenhuma queda no tráfego de cache do meu thunder. Estou tendo uma economia diária de 48% de link.

----------


## Giovani.couto

bha piri ! essa tua media e durante 24 horas ! mas como você disse porta 80 !!! então , se eu tenho 125 de https só de google , facebook e youtube , do que adianta O cache se na hora de pico que mais precisamos , nem faz diferença !!!

Não vamos se iludir !!!

a questão aqui e achar uma maneira de minimizar o impacto do acontecimento e não ficar se prendendo a uma coisa que logo logo vai sumir por questões legais e éticas e de forca maior que no caso e o google que ta puxando a fila em https !!!

quanto tempo acha que o resto como a Microsoft e empresas de anti-virus vao levar pra passar tudo pra https ?

Eu tenho esse cache e pra min ja ta morto como os outros !

O negocio e cada um fazer as contas e ver se ainda vale a pena comprar um servidor , gastar com manutenção , luz espaço e mensalidades !

----------


## rubem

Cache seria diferencial se o cliente entendesse o que é isso.

Eu uso o Youtube todo dia, faço download dos videos, pra MIM seria um diferencial ter acesso rapido a ele 24h e não só depois das 0h (Esperar 5 minutos carregando vídeo de 1 minuto, em adsl de 10M!).
Cache do NetFlix é diferencial pra alguns, usuario de netflix geralmente não é aquele tapado igual nossos clientes via radio e entende que existe vantagem.

Mas curioso que nem Mara Cache nem PeerApp falam em https, se pra eles, de alcance mundial, tá difícil cachear https, imagina pros usuarios de caches brasileiros pequenos.

----------


## rubem

Alias, a Taghos tá atenta ao Under hein:

https://www.rdstation.com.br/mail/22...6-2e6abe81239d

----------


## Carlosaps

> Alias, a Taghos tá atenta ao Under hein:
> 
> https://www.rdstation.com.br/mail/22...6-2e6abe81239d


Muito interessante.Animei depois desse vídeo. Agora vamos ver os pessimistas se vão aceitar o desafio que a Taghos propôs.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Olha Pessoal, Eu nao conheço esse Felipe Damasio da Taghost nem suas qualificações, mas dizer que a tendencia mundial não é usar HTTPS é um equivoco enorme, o futuro a Deus pertence e só ele sabe o que irá acontecer, porém está mais que claro que o Google esta incentivando e muito todos os websites migrarem para https.

Alguns dos motivos são:

O protocolo criado pelo google para fazer a web mais rápida o SPDY por default usa SSL (https).

Pra quem nunca ouviu falar http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPDY , o próprio under-linux.org usa SPDY e se você conecta a este site usando chrome deve perceber que é um site bem rápido mesmo usando https certo ?

O google já anunciou que irá dar ranking melhor para websites usando https 

http://googlewebmastercentral.blogsp...ng-signal.html
ou
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/08...pted_websites/

Qualquer webmaster que seja um pouco inteligente irá migrar o site pra https para garantir que seu conteúdo tenha mais relevancia nas buscas do google.

Respondendo os pontos do Felipe Damasio no video da Taghost

1- Eu conheco muito bem como funciona uma arquitetura de CDN e garanto que a tendencia mundial é tudo ir para https graças ao apoio que o google está dando para o SPDY.

2- Eu não sou dono de empresa de cache nenhum, sou apenas o fundador do under-linux.org e caso o Youtube decida que o unico acesso possivel ao site seja via https infelizmente ninguem mais irá conseguir fazer cache de videos a não ser que seja o próprio serviço de cache do google que irá usar Anycast com um cache deles dentro da sua rede e não um cache de terceiros.

3- Minha resposta pro desafio é vocês tem um contato no google para garantir que eles nunca irão migrar completamente para https ? Vocês realmente acham que o google não irá investir no SPDY que usa https ? 


Como disse não trabalho para empresa de Cache nenhum, não ganho dinheiro nenhum com isso, porém garanto que tenho qualificações técnicas para discutir este assunto com qualquer pessoa.

Segue meu linkedin => https://www.linkedin.com/in/marcusmaciel

----------


## AndrioPJ

o Thunder vai ter que se virar nos 30 para compensar a economia perdida com essa mudança.
Possíveis sugestões:
- fazer cache FTP
- fazer cache p2p

E mesmo assim, acho que vai ser difícil.

----------


## mkre0

> Olha Pessoal, Eu nao conheço esse Felipe Damasio da Taghost nem suas qualificações, mas dizer que a tendencia mundial não é usar HTTPS é um equivoco enorme, o futuro a Deus pertence e só ele sabe o que irá acontecer, porém está mais que claro que o Google esta incentivando e muito todos os websites migrarem para https.
> 
> Alguns dos motivos são:
> 
> O protocolo criado pelo google para fazer a web mais rápida o SPDY por default usa SSL (https).
> 
> Pra quem nunca ouviu falar http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPDY , o próprio under-linux.org usa SPDY e se você conecta a este site usando chrome deve perceber que é um site bem rápido mesmo usando https certo ?
> 
> O google já anunciou que irá dar ranking melhor para websites usando https 
> ...


Já tinha percebido que o seu site é bem rápido no Chrome, so não sabia o motivo  :Smile:

----------


## edmarmega

Na verdade a unica empresa que fará cache do youtube será o proprio google.
O intuito deles com certeza é fazer com que provedores grandes, contratem seu servidor de cache, e instale em sua rede.
dando no minimo 100 megas de link para o servidor.

Oque ao meu ver esse servidor vai ser mais um nó na rede virtual nas nuvens do google.

Quanto mais empresas fazerem isso mais servidores o google terá ao redor do mundo e menores distancias entre seus usuários.

Por mais que o mundo seja maior, e a tecnologia do google seja quase de outro mundo, mesmo assim tem tendencias regionais, videos feitos em determinadas regiões são mais vistos por aqueles daquela região.

Digamos que o provedor A tenha um cache do google, e provedor B na mesma cidade não, vc acha que o cliente do provedor B ao ver um video que foi feito naquela cidade e postado no youtube por moradores, e divulgado ali boca boca, no skype, ele mesmo duplicar esse video a outro servidor em outro lugar para depois o cliente do provedor B ver o video.

Duvido, o video ja vai sair do provedor do concorrente para o seu cliente assistir.

----------


## MDdantas

Marcus, 

Concordo com você. Aqui já estamos preparando todos os websites dos clientes que foram desenvolvidos para o protocolo http para realizarmos a migração para https. Acredito que o SSL (https) teremos quase 80% a 90% do serviços e websites neste protocolo também pela questão da segurança.

----------


## Pirigoso

> Na verdade a unica empresa que fará cache do youtube será o proprio google.
> O intuito deles com certeza é fazer com que provedores grandes, contratem seu servidor de cache, e instale em sua rede.
> dando no minimo 100 megas de link para o servidor.
> 
> Oque ao meu ver esse servidor vai ser mais um nó na rede virtual nas nuvens do google.
> 
> Quanto mais empresas fazerem isso mais servidores o google terá ao redor do mundo e menores distancias entre seus usuários.
> 
> Por mais que o mundo seja maior, e a tecnologia do google seja quase de outro mundo, mesmo assim tem tendencias regionais, videos feitos em determinadas regiões são mais vistos por aqueles daquela região.
> ...


100mb nao, 1gb

----------


## Pirigoso

> Cache seria diferencial se o cliente entendesse o que é isso.
> 
> Eu uso o Youtube todo dia, faço download dos videos, pra MIM seria um diferencial ter acesso rapido a ele 24h e não só depois das 0h (Esperar 5 minutos carregando vídeo de 1 minuto, em adsl de 10M!).
> Cache do NetFlix é diferencial pra alguns, usuario de netflix geralmente não é aquele tapado igual nossos clientes via radio e entende que existe vantagem.
> 
> Mas curioso que nem Mara Cache nem PeerApp falam em https, se pra eles, de alcance mundial, tá difícil cachear https, imagina pros usuarios de caches brasileiros pequenos.



quem disse que o thunder é pequeno? sabe de nada inocente, aguarde.... 

este aguarde nao tem nada haver com https ja aviso, mas reforço vem muita novidade!

sim Facebook videos e youtube é nosso problema hoje, mas nada dura para sempre!, e a internet não é so isso, apenas temos um problema de stream consumindo banda exagerada e logo vamos ter um novo encoder não é possível que estes sites consome todo nosso fluxo e nada vão fazer, CDN é solucao provisória deles pode ter certeza disso

----------


## edmarmega

> 100mb nao, 1gb


Estive em reunião com nosso grupo de provedores, e foi falado que em conversa com o "Cara" que instala esses servidores cujo nome eu nao lembro, mas sei que ele é cabeludo, e se apresentou em um evento em SP na mesma epoca da Exposec acho que no evento da abrint, ele disse que o custo de instalação do servidor é de +- R$ 40.000,00 e precisava de 100 megas de link somente para ele + 1G de link nosso, ou seja 1.100 megas.

----------


## Pirigoso

> Estive em reunião com nosso grupo de provedores, e foi falado que em conversa com o "Cara" que instala esses servidores cujo nome eu nao lembro, mas sei que ele é cabeludo, e se apresentou em um evento em SP na mesma epoca da Exposec acho que no evento da abrint, ele disse que o custo de instalação do servidor é de +- R$ 40.000,00 e precisava de 100 megas de link somente para ele + 1G de link nosso, ou seja 1.100 megas.



O cara se chama Wildes, o evento era ABRINT 2014 e eu esta de expositor no evento com ThunderCache

40,000 é a assessoria que ele te cobra pra te ajudar

----------


## pinhais

Não precisa de acessória para colocar i cache do google precisa somente de tráfego. Disponibilizar trafego. Primeiro caminho.

----------


## ricromero

> O cara se chama Wildes, o evento era ABRINT 2014 e eu esta de expositor no evento com ThunderCache
> 
> 40,000 é a assessoria que ele te cobra pra te ajudar



40k de assessoria?

O cara tá achando que é político?

----------


## edmarmega

> O cara se chama Wildes, o evento era ABRINT 2014 e eu esta de expositor no evento com ThunderCache
> 
> 40,000 é a assessoria que ele te cobra pra te ajudar


 @*Pirigoso* acho que é esse cara mesmo. diz ele que a navegação em todos serviços google ficam uma bala, e ai vc pode manter o sistema de cache para os demais serviços como updates e outros em http.
Eu achei muito interessante a proposta, e em um projeto em grupo, esses 40k não se torna problema, claro que se fosse apenas o meu provedor nunca daria conta.

----------


## Pirigoso

estou trilhando o caminho das pedras posto aqui qualquer novidade para vcs

----------


## marcosddc

eu pagaria 40 mil e daria 100mega pro google, mais não é tão simples assim

----------


## dmarcio

Tem que existir uma solução...




> estou trilhando o caminho das pedras posto aqui qualquer novidade para vcs

----------


## Uplynk

Depois disso, faço assim:

No CCR-1016
ether1 - RB750 (ballance) - Link Dedicado ou ADSL
ether2 - TP-Link 480+ - 1 ADSL, expansível até 4

ether1 - saída com o controle de banda normal de cada cliente, saindo todos os sites sem marcação, uol, terra, etc.

ether2 - saída sem controle de banda, marcação no mangle, queue tree e routes, marcando quais sites saem por essa interface, sendo eles, youtube, facebook, e outros que queiram eleger para essa regra.

Os sites da ether2 carregam muito rápido, não tem economia de banda, mas não saturam links com esse tipo de navegação, fora que o balanceador plugado nessa porta pode começar com apenas um link de qualquer tipo e ir aumentando quando for necessário, outra possibilidade é deixar só como rota de saída e navegando na velocidade que o cliente contratou (não fazendo o queue tree).

Bem, essa é a minha alternativa para um mundo sem Cache de HTTPS e com proxys sem nenhuma resposta sobre o assunto !!!

----------


## jodrix

Pois e pessoal se correr o *"bicho pega se ficar o bicho come"* concordo com o Marcus quando diz que a tendência mundial e migração em massa para https, as provas estão ai, só não enxerga quem não quer, e esse donos de cache ficam enfeitando pavão, mas não adianta , *quem tentar cachear https ta ferrado pelo marco civil,* uma das alternativas seria pegar direto nos Ptt´s e talvez pagar menos por isso com algum "peixe grande", aqui já tenho proposta parecida tipo 200 mb de link e 80 mb de Ptt. 

To com uma licença do mara estourando e vou renovar por mais 1 anos que acho que será a sobrevida dos caches, depois já era...

----------


## Uplynk

Na realidade o protocolo SSL não permite esse tipo de iteração !! Cache !!! O que os sites faziam era colocar urls completas em seus links de imagens etc, iniciando com HTTP ao invés de HTTPS e dados sensíveis trafegavam no HTTPS, aí a gente conseguia fazer cache dessas informações que estavam fora do HTTPS. Façam o teste e verão que funciona perfeitamente. Hoje em dia não se perde mais tempo com isso, parte segura e parte não segura, simplesmente se se deixa TUDO sobre o SSL !! Aí ferra !!! No meu entendimento a saída mais inteligente e coerente é o PTT assim como mencionou @*jodrix*, mas não é em todo lugar que chega PTT pra gente !! Minha região é um dos casos, oeste da Bahia !! Mal mal ADSL, Oi com link saturado e não vende mais banda !!! Agora cache que não vai mais funfar até por causa do próprio protocolo/padrão SSL, pra mim a alternativa foi adquirir mais um ADSL, mais um balance, jogar ele nesse balance que pode ser expandido até 4 ADSLs e rotear o tráfego de youtube e facebook com um controle global de 10M, aí melhorou muito a navegação desses sites nos clientes com sensação de maior velocidade, mais isso não é cacheamento, é apenas um método de melhorar a velocidade final para o cliente dando-lhe mais banda para determinados serviços ou sites!

----------


## dmarcio

Isso chama-se encontrar solução para um problema.
O Cache era um paliativo que funcionava até que bem, mas todos nós acreditamos que será extinto em razão dos fatos já discutidos aqui, cabe a cada um de nós buscar solução para a falta do cache e você já encontrou a sua...





> pra mim a alternativa foi adquirir mais um ADSL, mais um balance, jogar ele nesse balance que pode ser expandido até 4 ADSLs e rotear o tráfego de youtube e facebook com um controle global de 10M, aí melhorou muito a navegação desses sites nos clientes com sensação de maior velocidade, mais isso não é cacheamento, é apenas um método de melhorar a velocidade final para o cliente dando-lhe mais banda para determinados serviços ou sites!

----------


## 1929

> Isso chama-se encontrar solução para um problema.
> O Cache era um paliativo que funcionava até que bem, mas todos nós acreditamos que será extinto em razão dos fatos já discutidos aqui, cabe a cada um de nós buscar solução para a falta do cache e você já encontrou a sua...


Mas aí a questão que melhorou foi o direcionamento através do ADSL... 
que normalmente tem rendimento sofrível quando compartilhado. Assim, priorizando o tráfego vai que melhora, até pelo fato de adicionar mais uma adsl.

Já no caso de usar link dedicado esta solução não teria resultados.

----------


## Uplynk

Verdade @*dmarcio* e @*1929* !!!!

----------


## Topetex

> pois é iniciei ha um mês com um provedor hoje ja tenho 35 clientes tenho uma lista de 60 pessoa a ser colocadas, hoje tenho 3mb dedicado pago 375,00 pot cada, tou querendo comprar um servidor de 3.400,00 pra colocar um cache , sera que compensas investir???


Amigo, já trabalhei com cache + adsl e hj tenho somente link dedicado. Vai por mim, pra quem tem dedicado, não compensa ter cache. O link dedicado agrega muito valor à rede, agora pra que somente trabalha com adsl, aí sim pode valer.

----------

